# The 64' Reno



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Has been a while since I posted on here. But I have some progress finally on my basement remodel, figured I'd take it from the top and eventually here get caught up with where Im at today.

I saved some photos from the previous home owners sale listing. I will try to keep this dedicated to just the media room down stairs as the whole has has been under construction and it could be confusing.

looking south









looking north









First step was obviously demo everything existing in this space. It was decorative wood paneling nailed to 1x2's on the exterior wall, with 1/2" Styrofoam between for insulation. Once that was all out, and the drop ceiling removed, I could begin construction.

after removing carpet but still more wood paneling to go! Every panel I ripped off was almost therapeutic. 









The wall between basement and garage needed modified so I could upgrade to a 36" fire rated door.









In that process part of the garage exterior wall was framed out and insulated, as well as some can lights.









1/2" R3 rated Foamular was used for the concrete walls. And expanding foam used anywhere and everywhere I deemed a potential entry point for a bug. 









I found this in the ceiling









Thanks for checking out my progress, more soon. Lots of photos to go through yet.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I removed part of the wall that was making the stairway feel claustrophobic. And replaced the wood paneling with drywall. I also moved the light switches to the correct side of the door, which makes for much easier entrance from the garage at night.










You can see the stairs need attention, and I have no idea what to do with them. You can also see other projects in the back, such as the new laundry/bathroom shower in progress.









With seemingly all spaces under construction, working around stuff was the hardest part. Here you can see some of the foamular up. I also used this on the main ducting runs to help control noise. 









I bought a couch, way to soon.









framing progress









As this isnt a dedicated theater, seating is not ideal for audio. But the tv/media wall will go along the middle just under the furnace chute.









I ordered 6 of the Monoprice Caliber 6.5" 2-way in wall speakers.
http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10837&cs_id=1083702&p_id=4100&seq=1&format=2

Ordered one Alpha center channel to finish it off. 
http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10837&cs_id=1083701&p_id=13616&seq=1&format=2

Keeping everything open and compact (hopefully kid proof) I did in wall speakers. Here is the center channel enclosure, to be in the center, it needed to be through the stud as it is.









Lots of insulation used in all exterior walls, floor joists and the media wall. The furnace main chute was heavily sound deadened. The floor joists all received foamular glued to the boards above, then a layer of fiberglass insulation.









Decided to do all a/v in the wall as well, have to keep this small space feeling open. 









More soon!


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Heres a screen shot of the day one plans vs the final plan and how the basement layout has been going.









More drywall up around the a/v cabinet.









I calculated the box volume on the center, realized it was bit large and shrunk it down a bit.









Boxing in the chute and no shortage of fiberglass used here. I also added two 4" can lights for accent lighting.


















The surround speakers enclosure shown here. Each speaker gets the same size enclosure this way, and its added bracing when that 2x4 runs between studs. The old fuse panel will be changed out soon, my electrician said he preferred I finish the space before he changes it out.









Surrounds in, long before other speakers so i listened to these as I worked on the rest.









Some doors going in, making it feel a bit more finished


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

My goal was a nice sounding 5.2.2 setup that wasn't intrusive. Especially so for people upstairs, I wanted to keep as much sound in this room as possible. So ceiling mounting for atmos/dts.x wasnt going to work. It also couldnt work due to ducting and a water line...SO it is setup like high fronts, however Ive heard good things about this placement working with atmos etc.

All front speakers in

















I will absolutely need to build a different sub, this thing takes up all that space I was trying to conserve.









This is caught up at this point. I have all new LED can lights on a dimmer making it a whole new space (it ran on two terrible fixtures before).

I need to design a new sub enclosure, possible a cabinet behind the wall in the a/v cab area. Dry wall ceiling is next, mud/tape/sand and paint. Then its time for carpet, and to bring in a new tv and receiver!


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I want to wall mount a 60" tv above the center channel, but Im concerned with wall mounts that I wont be able to drop it onto the wall mount hooks, so if anyone has experience with a tight area vertically and a wall mount, Im taking advice.

As for the low end, the back wall has a sub input at each end. I may use bass shakers in the couch, and have a sub on the end. Then have a larger sub in front. Im undecided on mounting the sub behind the wall under the a/v cab or building a tuba in a nice finished box that makes it look like a table.

Back of the a/v rack with an old Pioneer receiver to get me by until things are about done.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Tiny amounts of progress. Got a deal on a tv, 60", not big but fits at least. And Since that got plugged in Ive just been enjoying watching some movies down there. And my mother in-law has been staying with us..so I conveniently spend a LOT of time down there.

new tv









stuck it on the wall (power isnt live yet on the new wall)









If I can fit a 70" down the road I definitely will. But lots of finishing work left to do.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking really good, Drifte! How do you like the Monoprice speakers? That was what I planned to go with for surrounds in my basement, before I talked myself up to DIYSG Volt-6 speakers. I still think we'll use the Monoprice in my buddy's basement.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Looking really good, Drifte! How do you like the Monoprice speakers? That was what I planned to go with for surrounds in my basement, before I talked myself up to DIYSG Volt-6 speakers. I still think we'll use the Monoprice in my buddy's basement.


So far I have no complaints, but running the old receiver thats missing a remote, I cant adjust crossover, levels or eq etc. So I havent really fully tested them yet.

Tonight I will be picking up my new receiver (though its an old model now). 

Onkyo NR-646

Ill be running an x-box 1s for 4k playback


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I think my next electronic device purchase will have to be a mini dsp and try to flatten that subs response. Im running cat6 to the a/v cabinet this week and as soon as that is done the ceiling will go up and the room will finally be in its completed state so I can get an idea of what it will really sound like.

mini dsp link: https://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box/minidsp-2x4


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Cat6 ran, ceiling up. Got to work organizing the a/v cabinet wires and installing insulation and drywall. 










Still running power off extension cords so dont mind those wires


















Going to take a while to try and get these wires nice and clean


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Mud and tape round one done. a few more steps of that and I can move to sanding and texture.









Had to remove everything from the basement for those steps and had to get creative with my garage space. I ended up hanging plastic all around that area to make sure it stays warm and clean.









The a/v cabinet wont get anymore mud work. Once I finish the ceiling I will be doing a satin black paint for the cabinet and probably calling it good. 









Looking forward to paint, trim and carpet to really finish it off.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

A/v cabinet progress. Hoping to place a sub in this area and have 11.6cf to work with. Just no idea how to get the sound out and into the room.

satin black









classic wood panel in this spare room


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I've been focusing my attention lately on building the replacement sub enclosure for this space, but finally got to making the pass through setup. Took me a bit to commit to it, but I think its going to work out.

Heres the cutout under the a/v rack opening.










Here you can see how it will look. Had some trim in there to make sure I was keeping it high enough.









View from in the closet. Here I think I will be putting some of that thick self adhesive foam you might find on a garage door, put that on the face of the sub box and push it up against the wall. Hoping that mostly seals it off into the room but also doesnt transfer vibrations.









Here is the box thats going in that location. The odd port placement is so it fits within that vent cover.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

First test fit of the finished sub in the closet. Its sitting on a blanket so it slides.









View from the other side.









Looks like I could have pushed the driver and ports a bit more to the left...oh well, nothing to do now but listen to it!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Looking good! I hope that grille will be HEAVILY secured and use lots of gasket tape!


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Looking good! I hope that grille will be HEAVILY secured and use lots of gasket tape!


Once drywall work is done, the grill gets screwed into the 2x4 frame work. The grill insert will likely get some adhesive backed felt around the edges to get rid of any noise. I wont know what all it needs until I try. I picked up some of that garage door adhesive backed foam, i think it will work out really well to seal up against. Really anxious to give it a listen.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Its been a while since I updated. Since I finally finished drywall work and paint its come together quickly. Carpet should be here in about 4 weeks.
https://imgur.com/vHP61Ae

speakers all painted gray to go with the walls.
https://imgur.com/vZ0ObuS

https://imgur.com/46vyLyr

my grandpa cut down a walnut tree years ago on his old family farm, and my dad planed it down and made this nice banister top for the stair way, which will also get carpet.
https://www.imgur.com/Sevjkmd

And finally where I am as of tonight. Trim, tile and carpet to go. Then I can add the back wall subwoofers I have yet to build. And yea the white outlets in the av cabinet have to go, not sure what I was thinking.


----------

